# I want sound from the front + back jacks [ASUS P6T DELUXE V2]



## Jawn

Hey,

Is there a way to get sound from the front audio jacks on the case and the back jacks from the MOBO?  Whenever I plug my audio in front, it disable the back.

Case is a CoolerMaster RC690 and my mobo is the ASUS P6T Deluxe V2.

Thanks!


----------



## johnb35

Usually no, because the front audio overrides the back connections.


----------



## Jawn

Damn, that's pretty lame. My old comp used to do both.


----------



## bigrich0086

Jawn said:


> Damn, that's pretty lame. My old comp used to do both.



Then you had faulty equipment. For years when plugging in headphones, the rear jack will disable itself. This was a feature implemented to stop noise from coming out of the main speakers, thus the reason for head phone privacy.


----------



## StrangleHold

Jawn said:


> Hey,
> 
> Is there a way to get sound from the front audio jacks on the case and the back jacks from the MOBO? Whenever I plug my audio in front, it disable the back.
> 
> Case is a CoolerMaster RC690 and my mobo is the ASUS P6T Deluxe V2.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Look in your audio manager in Control Panel, under your speaker options. There should be Advanced settings.

 There should be the option Mute rear audio device when front headphones are plugged in, just uncheck it.


----------



## ScottALot

Just curious, why wouldn't you want that?


----------



## Jawn

So I have have many headphones at the same time.  Thanks for the tips.


----------



## gamerman4

It isn't very common but it is an option on some audio control panels. Like mine...





Also since his and my motherboards are very similar, he may very well have this option.


----------



## khom562

gamerman4 said:


> It isn't very common but it is an option on some audio control panels. Like mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also since his and my motherboards are very similar, he may very well have this option.



i had the same problem thanks gamerman4 now my front audio works lol


----------



## robert00

*Asups pt6*

__________________
Primary Workstation: Core i7 920 3.6GHz / Noctua NH-U12P SE1366 / Asus P6T Deluxe V2 / 12GB DDR3 OCZ Platinum 1600MHz / ATI Radeon HD 4890 1GB (XFX) / Corsair TX850W / Vista Home Premium 64bit
Secondary Workstation: E6400 2.7GHz C2D / Asus P5LD2 / 3GB DDR2 Kingston 667MHz / ATI Radeon HD 3870 512MB / OCZ StealthXStream 600W / XP Home
Laptop: P7450 2.13GHz C2D / Toshiba Satellite P300-061 / 4GB DDR2 800MHz / ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650 512MB / Vista Home Premium 64bit

-----------------
Albert

*Asups pt6 *


----------

